# Mogadore



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

The bite is on at Mogadore, nothing big, but fun to catch. Black pin-min with maggot seemed to work best.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

What's the ice like? Were you at palm otlr congress ?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was on Milton yesterday afternoon with five inches of ice.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dang, Moggy is on fire! I'm squirming in my cubicle looking at all the reports and pictures praying it will still be good Saturday morning... I live about an hour away. Why do I torture myself?! lol Nice catch dogboy, looks like a blast on ultra light tackle


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Dang, Moggy is on fire! I'm squirming in my cubicle looking at all the reports and pictures praying it will still be good Saturday morning... I live about an hour away. Why do I torture myself?! lol Nice catch dogboy, looks like a blast on ultra light tackle


It should still be good off 43 ramp Saturday. Not sure where he was fishin


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I need your gps cords, depth, color and size of jigs, lb test used, what size hole and type of bait. Thanks. . Great job Dogboy


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It should still be good off 43 ramp Saturday. Not sure where he was fishin


Really considering making the trip. I just don't have time to kill like I did before I had my son so to drive an hour and not have fishable conditions would be BAD lol. Only thing concerning me is the above freezing low temp and rain friday night into Saturday morning. I'm not one to fish on soupy ice. You going out Saturday morning?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Really considering making the trip. I just don't have time to kill like I did before I had my son so to drive an hour and not have fishable conditions would be BAD lol. Only thing concerning me is the above freezing low temp and rain friday night into Saturday morning. I'm not one to fish on soupy ice. You going out Saturday morning?


I will be at the sad brownies game so I will not be out. I'm sure others can help you out with thickness Saturday morning. A lot of good people on here willing to help I'm sure. Good luck!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I will be at the sad brownies game so I will not be out. I'm sure others can help you out with thickness Saturday morning. A lot of good people on here willing to help I'm sure. Good luck!


Drink lots of beer my friend... LOTS of beer! lol


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

Allright! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fish Congress Lake Road and 43. One 4 inch perch.

Guy told me the bite was before the sun came up. Heard he got 10 bluegill and then as soon as the sun came up the bite disappeared


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

lovin life said:


> I need your gps cords, depth, color and size of jigs, lb test used, what size hole and type of bait. Thanks. . Great job Dogboy


Lol...LOL... I know someone just like you...


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Christmas day on Mogadore,,,,,,, Merry Christmas to all !!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

dogboy said:


> Christmas day on Mogadore,,,,,,, Merry Christmas to all !!!!
> View attachment 226367



Love that pic dogboy!!! Great job


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

dogboy said:


> Christmas day on Mogadore,,,,,,, Merry Christmas to all !!!!
> View attachment 226367


Where was you fishing and how was the ice thickness thanks for any info


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*FANTASTIC!!!!!!*_


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

FIshed Mogadore, ice was still a good 4 inches, but failing fast. water is really soaking in,looks like today will be it for awhile, calling for rain and 58 degrees tomorrow. Be safe out there.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Agreed Dog, last couple of days they were on fire.


----------

